# Conservancies offer ways to preserve natural beauty



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

"Even those who wish to maintain their lands natural beauty are often forced by taxes or other economic pressures to sell the parcels so special to them." 

Regional land conservancies offer another option. 

Conservancies offer ways to preserve natural beauty	
http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=14813&PHPSESSID=fa7d78a9d5e9c39526bb72a6b4d6ee07


----------

